# UPDATE



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I might be able to convince my mum to let me keep my mice in my room. Same thing I still have 4 of them! But that's fine! I will spoil them more if they were in my room and treating them let them run around my shelves! I will say hey mum can I have a week trial with the mice in my room and it might become pernament Ahh so excited


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol wow this was ages ago why the hell did I think about having mice in my room


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

Did they make noise at night ?
Mine are in a spare room.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sort of


----------

